# Yard work decision - need opinions/advice



## Chief Brody (Aug 6, 2020)

Hi all,

(Apologies in advance if this is in the wrong forum!)

There's a lot of knowledge and experience here, and I'm sure some of you have experienced something similar to what I've got going on.

We've been in this house for about 8 months and I've recently gotten into serious lawn care. 
I've discovered via Google Earth that at some point in the past, a previous owner had a small above ground pool in the backyard that killed a big patch of grass.

Currently, that same patch and then some has been filled in with crabgrass, sedge, dandelion, broadleaf stuff.. you name it.

The small areas of the yard that are not over grown with weeds, actually have nice looking grass that looks like a mix of Zoysia from the front yard and a (fine?) fescue.

There's also a strip of lawn on the right side of the house that is about 90% weed/crabgrass which I feel is beyond saving.

I have also attached a crude sketch of what I'm talking about. Blue lines are grass. Red lines are weeds.

All that said, my questions:

Do I nuke the whole thing and start fresh?

Do I scalp it all, kill the weeds, and over seed?

I'm struggling with a plan at the moment. I just know I'm tired of all the crap in my yard.

Thanks very much in advance!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Here is a video I just posted in another thread, but it is directly applicable to your questions, so...:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ddh4hC5x0o


----------

